# What plows are available in Canada



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding plows here in Ontario, just wondering if anyone has any info on what they feel is the best plow and where they can be purchased in Ontario Canada.tymusic


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Whatever your preferance, its available, just probably not where your from. You may have to go into Burlington, or Milton or Oakville. I prefer Westerns, but that JMO. Fisher, Western, BOSS are tried and true IMO, Blizzard, Snoway, Curtis, or any others I have no exp with and cant comment from exp.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, I meant ATV plows, all the others are available here. All I can find in ATV plows locally are the basic Canadian Tire Universal crap, any Help from guys that have ATV plows would be appreciated.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I just bought an Eagle plow and a set of chains from Ricks Performance in Ontario. I bought through E-bay.ca and I know he's always got plows for sale. Good deal and shipping was free.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Try the TSC stores they usually have a few around. Also try princess auto it's kinda hit and miss but they would probably have some.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Try Royal Distributing. They'll ship too, and can get any make/model


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

Royal Distributing, as mentioned, has them.

I just fit my new Rubicon with a Warn set-up from Stratford City Cycle.

reasons:

1) I live in Stratford
2) Their prices were better than Royal Dist.
3) I bought the bike from them.

The also have the Quadrax plows available.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your local ATV dealer should have plows.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

-Iron Mike-;653552 said:


> Royal Distributing, as mentioned, has them.
> 
> I just fit my new Rubicon with a Warn set-up from Stratford City Cycle.
> 
> ...


I just got quoted a thousand bucks for a Warn setup, does that sound about right?


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

ff1221;654197 said:


> I just got quoted a thousand bucks for a Warn setup, does that sound about right?


I got a 54" blade, electric actuator lift kit and the mounting bracket; tax in for a touch over $800.

BTW, nice dumping of snow you got out there. My Dad has a beach front place just down from Kincardine and was telling me about it.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

ff1221;654197 said:


> I just got quoted a thousand bucks for a Warn setup, does that sound about right?


Sounds high to me. I paid 520.00cdn. shipped for my 54" Eagle plow from Ricks Performance. He's always got them on E-bay for 549.00.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds high to me also.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds high to me also, I paid $400 plus tax for my 60'' Arctic Cat plow. I allready had the winch so I don't count that for my plow set up price.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

-Iron Mike-;654274 said:


> I got a 54" blade, electric actuator lift kit and the mounting bracket; tax in for a touch over $800.
> 
> BTW, nice dumping of snow you got out there. My Dad has a beach front place just down from Kincardine and was telling me about it.


Here's some pics from last Saturday, have a look.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38102&page=118


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

1000 is high for a plow. you should be able to order one from any atv plow manufacturers website or get it from local atv dealer but i suggest a moose or cycle country not warn


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

hondarecon4435;656315 said:


> 1000 is high for a plow. you should be able to order one from any atv plow manufacturers website or get it from local atv dealer but i suggest a moose or cycle country not warn


Can't find a moose dealer in Canada, and I sent an e-mail to the manufacturer on Wednesday, and I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, I don't know whats going on back east but in B.C. just about every ATV dealer I've seen deals in Moose products.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would recommend getting a manual lift. ATV plows are light and the winch is slow. I wish I didn't have a winch.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Dont get a manual lift you'll just get sick of it, I bought a Power-Lift and love it. www.mibarproducts.com

Living in Canada your only choice should be a Kimpex snow plow. www.kimpex.com
They have the tallest blade and it has a more dramatic curve to it than any other on the market which gets the snow to roll better than ANY other brand. Plus Kimpex is made in Canada, Moose is made in Minnesota and Warn is made in China.

I dont have a Kimpex any more since it's so hard to get parts in the U.S. so I own a Moose but I would switch in a second if it was easier to get parts. The Warn blade is only one step up from putting a piece of plywood on the front of your 4wheeler.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sidewalk King;662665 said:


> Dont get a manual lift you'll just get sick of it, I bought a Power-Lift and love it. www.mibarproducts.com
> 
> Living in Canada your only choice should be a Kimpex snow plow. www.kimpex.com
> They have the tallest blade and it has a more dramatic curve to it than any other on the market which gets the snow to roll better than ANY other brand. Plus Kimpex is made in Canada, Moose is made in Minnesota and Warn is made in China.
> ...


Hey King! Where in MN is Moose made?? Lived here all my life and have Moose plows but thought they were made in Canada. From my experiance for the money and quality they are a good buy.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

skywagon;662777 said:


> Hey King! Where in MN is Moose made?? Lived here all my life and have Moose plows but thought they were made in Canada. From my experiance for the money and quality they are a good buy.


Cambridge, MN 55008


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sidewalk King;662853 said:


> Cambridge, MN 55008


Thanks, only 20 miles from me and I never knew it lol.


----------



## mrplowatv (Dec 6, 2008)

Moose plow are available through the parts canada website (www.partscanada.com) but you can only buy form them if you are a dealer. Having said that you should be able to get one from a local dealer but the markup is usually pretty bad.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

a hardware store here in town can get me a swisher unit, and will trade snow removal for a plow, so I will likely go that route. Anybody tried a swisher out, or have any opinions on them?


----------

